# Must See Ohio Bonded Pair



## seniorcats (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.ohare.org/need/coconut&scooter.htm

From Buckeye House Rabbit Society, a beautiful bonded pair needing a forever home. Check out their story. Is that a lionhead lop? I am lousy at breed ID.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks it, Peg might know.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 17, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the photo, but the Lion appears to be holding its ears back - not lopped. The other might also be a Lion with no mane.

Pam


----------



## pla725 (Aug 17, 2007)

The one on the right looks like a NZ. His friend is a lion lop by the looks of him.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2007)

*pla725 wrote: *


> The one on the right looks like a NZ.



New Zealand???? Too small, wrong color, wrong fur 

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2007)

The "lop" appears to be holding his ears behind him - not lopped. Either that, or he has two horns sticking out of his butt LOL

Pam


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 18, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> The "lop" appears to be holding his ears behind him - not lopped. Either that, or he has two horns sticking out of his butt LOL
> 
> Pam


Oh ha! Maybe Kristen has some pic's I can post. The one on the left is Coconut. The name really fits the looks.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 18, 2007)

Where _are_ his ears??? Lol. Beautiful pair though!


----------



## pla725 (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay not a NZ. I was guessing. The lop's ears are down on the side of it's head.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 18, 2007)

Scooter could be a chinchilla (breed).


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2007)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Scooter could be a chinchilla (breed).



Nope  That rabbit bears no resemblance to the chinchilla breed. 

The color appears to be a non-extension chin (frosty aka frosted pearl).

Most likely a maneless lionhead (There are single mane, double mane and no mane).

I'm pretty certain the rabbit's ears are pulled back. (That's its mane falling down the sides). Look very closely over its back for the ends of the ears sticking up.

Ohio is a hotbed for erect eared Lions - I haven't seen many Lionlops in Ohio - they are far more common in the UK.



Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 18, 2007)

PAM! It looks like those mutt bunnies I had that you took pics of at the Pa convention!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 19, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> PAM! It looks like those mutt bunnies I had that you took pics of at the Pa convention!



Too funny 

Pam


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow... I feel like I'm looking at a totally different picture from you Pam. LOL. I clearly see the lionhead's ears at the side (The ear on theright side is more visibly an ear whereas the left side looks like it could be mane)and don't see ear bits sticking up at the back at all! (confused). 

And the bun to the right.,.. a lionhead... really?? Its fur is so short on it's face (not the mane), but don't lionheads usually have a longer fur type in general? This buns fur looks so tight to it's body - her fur looks like Mistys. Really short. (still confused)

:biggrin2:

Nadia


----------



## myLoki (Aug 19, 2007)

I definitely see erect ears on that lionhead. They are brown and hard to tell from the background but they are definitely standing up.

t.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 19, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Wow... I feel like I'm looking at a totally different picture from you Pam. LOL. I clearly see the lionhead's ears at the side (The ear on theright side is more visibly an ear whereas the left side looks like it could be mane)and don't see ear bits sticking up at the back at all! (confused).
> 
> And the bun to the right.,.. a lionhead... really?? Its fur is so short on it's face (not the mane), but don't lionheads usually have a longer fur type in general? This buns fur looks so tight to it's body - her fur looks like Mistys. Really short. (still confused)
> 
> ...



I think what you're seeing on the sideare pieces ofmane. The ears generally have short fur, and don't have long mane wool.

Maneless lions can often resemble Netherland Dwarfs and don't have a longer fur type in general (unless there are some wool remnants on the face/body). That color is also not unusual in Lions.

Pam


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 19, 2007)

It's a Lionhead. Looking closer at the picture reveals that his ears are brown and just hard to see on the background. What you are seeing at the side of his head is chunk of mane hanging which does make it look like ears unless you take a closer look.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 19, 2007)

I finally see where the ears are now. I wonder if this picture is of the same bunny at a younger age?





If so, theycame from a surrender of 20 rabbits in Elyria, OH. There was a group of lionheads, lionhead/angora mixes and mini-rex.

Doesn't somebunny 'need' top adopt this adorable pair?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't think it's the same rabbit.

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, the butterfly looks slightly different to me. It looks like both pieces connect in the smaller pic, but the other rabbit has a 2-piece butterfly over the nose.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 19, 2007)

Also, the second is of a completely wooled rabbit - the first photo isn't.

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 19, 2007)

Haha this is soturning into one of those things in the Sunday paper where you find the differences between the two pictures. And you and your brother sit there for hours randomly screaming things like '' His eyes are looking the other way!"
"He has two left shoes!"
"His grandmother is dead int his picture!"

good times.


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 19, 2007)

hahah OHHHHhhh, NOW I see it. Hahaha. JAK, you are so right.



Nadia


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 19, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Haha this is soturning into one of those things in the Sunday paper where you find the differences between the two pictures. And you and your brother sit there for hours randomly screaming things like '' His eyes are looking the other way!"
> "He has two left shoes!"
> "His grandmother is dead int his picture!"
> 
> good times.


Too true!


----------

